# **** hunting



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya I do here and there


----------



## hokahlegend (Jan 11, 2010)

Used to, haven't for a few years, sure miss it, we killed a lot of em...


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ole ****' huntin.......Nope no ***** here...Fox hunting is my **** hunting.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh yea **** huntin is the way to go didn't do half bad on our fur prices either. but I got like 2 weekends and that was it, football killed my fall.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

jmr450 said:


> Does anybody else on here do any **** hunting?


ya, but not as much as i would like to. i am usually to busy hunting other stuff. it is hard staying up till 1 hunting and getting up at 5 to hunt again. lol. and not to mention school.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

thrill_seeker said:


> Oh yea **** huntin is the way to go didn't do half bad on our fur prices either. but I got like 2 weekends and that was it, football killed my fall.


dont hunt em but i trap and i didnt get squat out of my ***** and rats
i got 4 for **** and buck fifty for rats


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

Favorite thing to do...have a good ol' redbone pup at the moment....not trained fully yet.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't neccessarily go and hunt only for ***** but if i see one i will definitely wack one.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

do not hunt for them but here is a cool picture of one when me and my dad were hanging stands


----------



## 623Richter (Jan 3, 2010)

***** hunt*

ever night that i can walker dogs all the way got two last night 104 for the season so far about two weeks left


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

*i do*

i hunt them with my grandad,last time out i fell in a pond that had leaves ad grass on top so it looked sorta like the ground.but i'm okay and we still had got a 8 pound and 14 pounder.it was a fun night.


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

didnt this year with dog problems but will be doing alot next year


----------

